# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  العلم النافع

## أبو الحسن السلفي

العلم النافع 
كتبه/ محمود عبد الحميد
الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، أما بعد،
العلم النافع هو العلم الذي يكون سبباً لصلاح العبد في الدنيا والآخرة، وهو العلم المنتقى من كتاب الله وصحيح سنة رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم-، فهو العلم الذي يقوم به الدين ويتحقق به منهج المرسلين، ويرتفع به شأن الآخِرِين كما ارتفع به شأن الأولين. 
العلم الذي هو حياة القلوب من الجهل، ومصباح البصائر في الظلم، والذي هو سبب في رقي الأمة وسموها وعلوها، والذي يشكل الأمن والأمان للأمة من أن تتردي في مهاوي الردى، العلم الذي يخلص الدين مما علق به شوائب البدع ومحدثات الأمور، ويرد به على شبه الزنادقة والمجرمين، العلم الذي يورث الخشية كما قال -تعالى-: (إِنَّمَا يَخْشَى اللَّهَ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ الْعُلَمَاءُ) (فاطر:28).
العلم النافع هو الذي به صلاح القلب بمعرفه الله -سبحانه وتعالى- وأسمائه وصفاته وأفعاله، وعظيم حقه، ومعرفة الحلال والحرام والأوامر والنواهي، ومعرفة العبادات متى تصح ومتى تبطل، ومعرفة شئون المعاد وما يكون للإنسان بعد موته من البعث والجزاء والحساب والجنة والنار والصراط والميزان. 
قال ابن القيم:
والعــلم أقســـام ثــلاثة ما لها
من رابع والحق ذو تبيان
علـم بأوصــاف الإلــه وفعلــه
وكذلك الأسمــاء للرحمـن
والأمر والنهى الذي هو دينه
وجزاؤه يوم المعاد الثاني
فان العلم النافع تتوقف الحياة الحقيقية عليه، وهو النور لتوقف الهداية عليه، فلا روح ولا حياة إلا بالعلم النافع المنتقى من الكتاب والسنة، ولا نور ولا هداية إلا بالاستفادة بهما قال -تعالى-: (رَفِيعُ الدَّرَجَاتِ ذُو الْعَرْشِ يُلْقِي الرُّوحَ مِنْ أَمْرِهِ عَلَى مَن يَشَاءُ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ) (غافر:15) وقال -تعالى-: ( وَكَذَلِكَ أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ رُوحًا مِّنْ أَمْرِنَا مَا كُنتَ تَدْرِي مَا الْكِتَابُ وَلا الْإِيمَانُ وَلَكِن جَعَلْنَاهُ نُورًا نَّهْدِي بِهِ مَنْ نَّشَاءُ مِنْ عِبَادِنَا وَإِنَّكَ لَتَهْدِي إِلَى صِرَاطٍ مُّسْتَقِيمٍ ) (الشورى:52) وقال -تعالى-: ( أَوَ مَن كَانَ مَيْتًا فَأَحْيَيْنَاهُ وَجَعَلْنَا لَهُ نُورًا يَمْشِي بِهِ فِي النَّاسِ كَمَن مَّثَلُهُ فِي الظُّلُمَاتِ لَيْسَ بِخَارِجٍ مِّنْهَا كَذَلِكَ زُيِّنَ لِلْكَافِرِينَ مَا كَانُواْ يَعْمَلُونَ ) (الأنعام:122)
والعلم النافع حجاب من الضلال قال رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم-: ( أن الله لا يقبض العلم انتزاعا ينتزعه من قلوب العلماء ولكن يقبض العلم بقبض العلماء وحتى إذا لم يبق عالم اتخذ الناس رؤوسا جهالاً فتلوا فأفتوا بغير علم فضلوا وأضلوا). 
والعلم النافع هو ما جاء في الكتاب والسنة كما قال ابن القيم -رحمه الله-:
العلم قال الله قال رســـولــــــه
قال الصحابة ليس بالتمويه
ما العلم نصبك للخلاف سفاهة
بين الرسول وبين رأي فقيه
وقال علي -رضي الله عنه-: "لو كان الدين بالرأي لكان مسمع أسفل الخف أولى من أعلاه".
وقال الشعبي: "إنما هلكتم حيث تركتم الآثار وأخذتم بالمقاييس".
وقال سفيان الثوري: " إنما العلم كله بالآثار.
وقال الأعرافي: " عليك بالآثار وان رفضك الناس، وإياك وأراء الرجال وإن زخرفوه بالقول! فإن الأمر ينجلي وأنت فيه على طريق مستقيم".
وقال الأوزاعي: " إذا بلغك عن رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- حديث، فإياك أن تأخذ بغيره فإنه كان مبلغاً عن الله -عز وجل-!"
والعلم النافع له أثر على أصحابه فيجعلهم أطوع لله -عز وجل- وأكثر عبادة له، بات رجل عند الإمام أحمد فوضع عنده ماء. قال الرجل: فلم أقم بالليل ولم أستعمل الماء. فلما أصبحت قال لي: لم لا تستعمل الماء، فاستحييت منه وسكت، فقال: سبحان الله، سبحان الله، ما سمعت بصاحب حديث لا يقوم بالليل! 
وجرت هذه القصة معه لرجل آخر فقال له: إني مسافر. قال: وان كنت مسافراً، حج مسروق فما نام إلا ساجداً.
قال الشيخ تقى الدين: " فيه أنه يكره لأهل العلم ترك قيام الليل، وإن كانوا مسافرين".
وقال سفيان الثوري: "ينبغي لحامل القرآن أن يعرف بليله إذ الناس نائمون، وبنهاره إذ الناس مفطرون، وببكائه إذ الناس يضحكون، وبحزنه إذ الناس يفرحون". 
ولهذا أمر الله -سبحانه- بتعلم العلم قبل القول والعمل، فقال -تعالى-: (فَاعْلَمْ أَنَّهُ لا إِلَهَ إِلا اللَّهُ وَاسْتَغْفِرْ لِذَنبِكَ وَلِلْمُؤْمِنِي  نَ وَالْمُؤْمِنَات  ِ وَاللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ مُتَقَلَّبَكُمْ وَمَثْوَاكُمْ ) (محمد:19)
وتعلم العلم على نوعين: 
النوع الأول: فرض على العيان لا يعذر أحد بتركه، وهو تعلم ما يستقيم به دينه، وتصلح به عقيدته وصلاته وزكاته وصيامه وحجه وعمرته. 
النوع الثاني: ما زاد عما ذكرنا كأحكام المعاملات والمواريث والأنكحة والقضاء، فهذا تعلمه واجب على الكفاية، إذا قام به من يكفي سقط الإثم عن الباقين، وإن تركه الكل أثموا، وقد قال -صلى الله عليه وسلم-: (طلب العلم فريضة على كل مسلم)؛ ولذلك دعا السلف الصالح إلى تعلم هذا العلم.
فقال معاذ -رضي الله عنه-: "تعلموا العلم فإن في تعلمه لله خشية، ومدارسته تسبيح، والبحث عنه جهاد، وتعليمه لمن لا يعلمه صدقة، وبذّله لأهله قربه، وهو الأنيس في الوحدة، والصاحب في الخلوة، الدليل على الدين، والصبر على البأساء والضراء، به يرفع الله أقواماً فيجعلهم في الخير قادة سادة هداة يقتدى بهم، أدلة في الخير يقتضى أثارهم، به يبلغ العبد منازل الأبرار والدرجات العلى، والتفكير فيه يُعدَل بالصيام، ومدارسته بالقيام به يعبد الله -عز وجل-، وبه يوحد، وبه يمجد، وبه يعرف الحلال والحرام، وبه توصل الأرحام، وهو إمام والعمل تابعه يلهمه السعداء ويحرمه الأشقياء".
وقال ابن مسعود -رضي الله عنه-: "تعلموا العلم قبل أن يرفع، ورفعه موت رواته، وأن أحدا لم يولد عالماً، وإنما العلم بالتعلم".
وقال أبو الدرداء -رضي الله عنه-: "العالم والمتعلم شريكان في الخير، وسائر الناس همج لا خير فيهم". 
وقال على -رضي الله عنه-: "الناس ثلاثة: عالم رباني، ومتعلم على سبيل نجاة، وهمج رعاع اتباع كل ناعق لم يستضيئوا بنور العلم".
نسأل الله أن يعلمنا ما ينفعنا.

----------

